# Workhorse Products Offers New Flashback Express



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Flashback Express from Workhorse Products is specially made to work with the new small diameter, entry-level Freedom Express automatic press. This Flashback has a smaller / sleeker design to fit within the footprint of the press, yet offers all of the standard flash configurations as the standard (larger) Flashback. Despite the smaller footprint, this flash still has the curing ability of 16” x 16”.

This patented flash-cure unit allows for printing, flashing and cooling all on the same print head. A print station no longer has to be sacrificed for flash curing only and all heads can be used for printing. 

After the print stroke, the thin quartz element tray automatically slides in between the garment and the screen. The garment is instantly flash dried and then cooled. The shuttle-in/shuttle-out speed is adjustable, and four flash modes are available to set up the unit to accommodate a variety of different types of print jobs. 

The Flashback Express has four quick-flashing quartz elements and two quick-cooling turbo fans. It comes standard on a standalone base with locking caster wheels that allow it to be easily moved from head to head. 

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in start-up packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

